# Moviegoer Reviews; Seen Any Good Ones Lately?



## Kevin (Jun 5, 2013)

My wife and I were never big moviegoers, but for the past year or 2 we've been in sort of a movie cycle. We generally go to a Matinée during the week to avoid the crowds and also because I like to save a buck or three. Yesterday we saw Mud. Really good movie and I recommend it. We're fixing to see Now You See Me. I'm not expecting to like it but we're going to roll the dice. 

If you have seen any new ones lately that you liked let us know. We don't have a Indy film theater anywhere near like they do in Dallas but there's a lot of great films we never hear about unless we seek them out. But every know and then the folks at Monopolywood will release a good one . . . 

:eat:


----------



## BarbS (Jun 5, 2013)

Not new, but new to me: 'Duck You Sucker!' with Rod Steiger and James Coburn! Rent it. I've got to see it again to catch it all.


----------



## Brink (Jun 5, 2013)

We saw "Lincoln" but I fell asleep, before that, we saw "Mall Cop"


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow...I'm impressed. I might have to go see it with the wife. She loves Matthew McConaughey. It's actually playing 20 minutes from me. 
Thanx for the heads up. I'll check around my with buds, see if they seen a good movie. All the ones I see are on demand or I buy em....


----------



## WoodLove (Jun 6, 2013)

I agree that Lincoln was a good movie. I went the other day and "After Earth" is a good movie. I give it 4 stars...... couldve had a little more action but the movie overall was really good. my next one will be "Now you see me" or "World war Z"


----------



## Kevin (Jun 6, 2013)

Now you see me was okay I guess. I give it a 6 out of 10. Any "whodunnit" movie like this one is, or more specifically "whoizzit", that I can figure out within the first 30 minutes doesn't get anything higher. When I leaned over and told my wife who the mystery figure was she was indignant, saying that this time I was wrong. As the movie was wrapping up she looked over at me and said _"smarty pants"_. :i_dunno: I can't always figure them out, but more often than not. Usually before watching a whodunnit she'll remember to say _"don't tell me if you figure this one out!"_ but when I keep quiet she'll ask _"So who do you think it is?"_ 

We want to see Z too, but the reviews on Earth are so thoroughly bad we're going to pass and watch when it goes to netflix or amazon prime. We passed on Lincoln also since I'd read some reviews about it and the history presented is almost totally the faux history you read in the official propaganda aka the censored textbooks with the contrived "history". I watch few movies that are "historically based" because most of the "history" we have been presented with is absolute rubbish. 

Napoleon said it best:

_"What is history but a fable agreed upon"_ 

And comedian Dave Barry had something to add:

_"The difficult thing about studying history is that . . . everybody who knows anything about it firsthand is dead. This means that the only source of historical information is historians, who are useless because they keep changing everything around."_

Wait a minute I thought this thread was about movies. Who the hell changed it to history?

:wasntme:

:bye2:


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kevin....have you seen shutter island?


----------



## Kevin (Jun 6, 2013)

I had to watch the trailer to know for certain because it sounded familiar but I wasn't sure. About 10 seconds in I remembered that about a year ago we saw about 10 or 15 minutes of I think close to the beginning of it, but we had to go somewhere so we've never seen it since - just forgot I guess. At the time I didn't know it was a Scorcese film so it's a must see for me! From watching the trailer it looks like a real good movie and my type. Also looks like it will be one very difficult to outguess. I like those the most. Thanks for the reminder to watch it - we will!


----------



## cabomhn (Jun 6, 2013)

I liked "Lawless" quite a bit, it's a little violent at times but it's a pretty good movie. "Life of Pi," it was a really different kind of movie, but at the end it comes together and was quite good in my opinion. I don't know if you have redbox where you are at but both of them can be found in redbox's here.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 6, 2013)

Tomorrow we're taking the grand boys to see Epic. Watch the trailer. Even if we didn't have grand kids we'd go see this one ourselves. We love the Pixar type movies. This one looks really good especially since it's set in a forest. With trees. And wood. And animals and insects and real tiny humans fighting a war of good against evil. Just like the real thing. 

I can't wait until tomorrow!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh man...I love movies like that. If only we could talk with the animals too.

recommendations from my personal collection...

Avatar....( Vividly awesome!)
Road to Perdition....
Ghost and the Darkness...
The Last Samurai...
Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels...(Vulgarities abound)


----------



## healeydays (Jun 7, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Tomorrow we're taking the grand boys to see Epic. Watch the trailer. Even if we didn't have grand kids we'd go see this one ourselves. We love the Pixar type movies. This one looks really good especially since it's set in a forest. With trees. And wood. And animals and insects and real tiny humans fighting a war of good against evil. Just like the real thing.
> 
> I can't wait until tomorrow!



Kevin,

Don't forget to count the burls in those trees...


----------



## Kevin (Jun 7, 2013)

Well Epic was just . . . . Epic! Awesome movie especially when the twins behave so well. They're only 4 and a movie has to be good to hold them through the entire thing. And as to the burls, I almost split a side when a scene showed how burls are formed (no joke) in their little world. This was animation at it's best. For those who haven't seen modern animation in a theater recently you're missing out. We saw the 2D version because I don't care for 3D and I knew the boys would probably eat the glasses or something. I give it 9 stars, it was that good. Of course, if you don't like animated movies aimed at 10 and below, you might not like it, but it was right on my level.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 7, 2013)

I wonder if it would hold the attention span of a 2 yr old?


----------



## Terry (Mrs. Kevin) (Jun 7, 2013)

Kevin read your question and after my reply, he asked me to just type it out myself. If the 2 year old is captivated by movies and able to sit for long periods at home, then probably he/she can do so in a theater in the security of their loved one/s. Females are usually better at that in this age group. Our grand boys are very hyper usually (and were to some extent this afternoon) but they are 4 and a half, so they have gotten much better. It just depends on the individual child really. It helped that the movie was pretty constant with action and lots of stimulating audio/visual. Kevin usually gives me more trouble than the 4 year olds. :-)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 7, 2013)

Alright already. You ain't seen trouble yet. I know how terrified you are of spiders . . . . 

:spidereekA:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jun 7, 2013)

The wife and I watched the latest Die Hard last night. Action from go to whoa but not very good IMHO. Too many things happening that are blatantly impossible.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 7, 2013)

Mrs. Kevin (Terry) said:


> Kevin read your question and after my reply, he asked me to just type it out myself. If the 2 year old is captivated by movies and able to sit for long periods at home, then probably he/she can do so in a theater in the security of their loved one/s. Females are usually better at that in this age group. Our grand boys are very hyper usually (and were to some extent this afternoon) but they are 4 and a half, so they have gotten much better. It just depends on the individual child really. It helped that the movie was pretty constant with action and lots of stimulating audio/visual. Kevin usually gives me more trouble than the 4 year olds. :-)




Well...tonight he sat for 4 episodes of bubble guppies....1/2 hr each. and wanted to watch more. 
"more guppies pepe"

we'll see. maybe just me n my wife will go see it. And buy in when it comes out on disc....it's gotta be a keeper. it shows how burl is made!!


----------



## sbwertz (Jun 7, 2013)

My all time favorite "whodunnit" as far as not being able to figure out the villain, was the old 1982 Christopher Reeves/Michael Caine/Diane Canon film Deathtrap. It is literally the last few seconds before you really figure out the whole plot. I watched it again a few weeks ago. Just when you think you've figured out what is going on the plot takes a left turn.

Sharon



Kevin said:


> Now you see me was okay I guess. I give it a 6 out of 10. Any "whodunnit" movie like this one is, or more specifically "whoizzit", that I can figure out within the first 30 minutes doesn't get anything higher.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 7, 2013)

Usual Suspects was an entertaining movie... I'm usually pretty good at sniffing out a plot twist, but I didn't see that one coming.


----------



## sbwertz (Jun 7, 2013)

Went to see the new Star Trek. It was OK. Best part was the casting. It is amazing how they found young actors who look SO MUCH like younger versions of the actors in the original series. 
Sharon


----------



## Kevin (Jun 8, 2013)

I agree on the casting. But I thought it was a super calla fragilistic expee alla docious fantastic movie. Of course I've been a Trekky since the late 60s when it came out, and turned my wife into one. She had never even seen an original episode before she married me now she's as die hard a Trekky as me. She has been fully assimilated. We have all the movies. I'm not much of a fan of the spinoff seires that started in the 90s and ran through the 00s until whenever though. Just can't get into them.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 19, 2013)

Last week we thought WW Z was at our theater but turns out it was at the one in a town about an hour away (owned by the same couple that own the one in our town - same website different movies kinds confusing) so we decided to see The Purge while we were there. One of the worst movies I've seen in a while. 

So my recommendation is that if you get the urge to see a movie, don't make it The Purge.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 19, 2013)

Is that the one where all crime is legal for 24 hours?


----------



## Kevin (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeah, but only for 12 hours, 7pm to 7am. 12 hours and it might have been a good movie I mean c'mon, how much havoc can you wreak in only half a day lol.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 19, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Yeah, but only for 12 hours, 7pm to 7am. 12 hours and it might have been a good movie I mean c'mon, how much havoc can you wreak in only half a day lol.



Manbuckwal could go get those manzanita burls... That's what I'd do.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 29, 2013)

Putting on my movie reviewer hat here, Just saw "Rush" yesterday. I thought it was the best movie I've seen in a long time. it's about formula 1 racing in the 70's. If you not much of a racing fan like me, you will still get caught up in the story. No big stars, no crazy special effects, just a great story, (based on real people) which is what Ron Howard excels at, i.e. Apollo 13, Cinderella Man, etc. It is a little raunchy in a few places, so probably not one to take your kids to. I give it two thumbs up


----------



## Kevin (Sep 29, 2013)

Sounds worth looking at Barry thanks.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Sep 29, 2013)

Rush is on my list as well as Runner Runner. Bec and I watched the Star Trek movie the other night on PPV. We both really liked it. Ironman III is next up for us. My son said it was pretty good.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 29, 2013)

I just saw the avengers....great movie if you like super hero stuff....


----------

